# Supporting Aluminum Door Threshold (Sill)



## Quahaug

I am replacing an exterior door and need advice on supporting the aluminum door threshold. The door leads from a bathroom into a patio area, the house (Florida) is a cinder block/stucco type and the door sill is cement. 

The door is temporarily in (shimmed but not screwed) and is level and plumb. I shimmed (composite shims) the bottom of the door at the jambs which lifted the aluminum threshold up from the cement sill causing the threshold to bend when stepping on it. What would be the best way to add support for the threshold? 

Or, is shimming at the bottom of the boor jambs not proper? 

I am a new poster and member and find you site very helpful with other DIY jobs around the house I have done. Thanks.


----------



## joecaption

You in trouble already.
The floor where the doors going to be sitting under that sill needed to be 100% flat before the door went in, not shimmed.
The threshold needs to be in 100% direct contact with the area under it.
Add nongypsom floor leveler using some tapered shims as a dam.
I'll also guess you did not do any flashing or add a sill seal under the door.
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...6FFDBCFE19524E1072F05D4E5A53&selectedIndex=18


----------



## Quahaug

You really don't know how I very much appreciate your advice. When removing the existing door I said a few choice words about how the door was originally installed. It appears the contractor, after the door was attached, pushed concrete into the gap to support the sill, no flashing NADA. When hearing my choice words, my wife rolled her eyes and said I always complain about what others have done to our house. I am only a DIYer but can search to see how things should be installed correctly. Again, thanks for the unintended support. :thumbsup:

I was going to level the cement sill using leveling cement, install flashing and sill sealer (I take that as some type of door caulking) but wife said I was making the job more difficult than it should be. But, I will follow your advice and do it properly. Thanks.


----------



## joecaption

That one building 101 mistake has made me 10's of thousands of dollars over the years.
I see it all the time in even brand new construction.
Where the sill over hangs the side of the house also needs to be fully supported.
I use 1 X vinyl lumber and trim head screws if it's wood to screw to or Tap-Cons if it's concrete.
Time and time again I see where someone has used 2 X lumber which sticks out past the threshold.
All that does is form a funnel for the water to get in behind it.


----------



## Quahaug

joecaption said:


> That one building 101 mistake has made me 10's of thousands of dollars over the years.
> I see it all the time in even brand new construction.
> Where the sill over hangs the side of the house also needs to be fully supported.
> I use 1 X vinyl lumber and trim head screws if it's wood to screw to or Tap-Cons if it's concrete.
> Time and time again I see where someone has used 2 X lumber which sticks out past the threshold.
> All that does is form a funnel for the water to get in behind it.


I appreciate your advice with my door project. I poured level cement to level out the threshold with one high spot that I ground down. Door sat level and the sill was supported, flashed and sealed as you recommended. Thanks again. 

I hope you don't mind me asking another support question. The door is level, plumb, reveals are constant and door does not hit jamb was closing or opening it. However, when I put the trim around the door one of them had a slight bend that I did not think was a problem. After putting the strike side trim on (the one with a bend) leaving a 1/4 reveal on the door jamb, the door bumped the jamb when closing and opening it. Not much of a bump but one that should not happen. 

Would a slight bow in door trim molding push out the jamb to cause the door to hit the jamb ever so slightly? If I would have paid attention or knew this could happen, I would have reverse the bow or just return it for another. The correct thing to do is to remove it and buy another one. Or, is there something else I could do? The strike side jamb is screwed in just above and below the dead bolt and door handle. 

Hopefully I explained the problem properly. Again, thanks for your assistance.


----------



## joecaption

Most of the casing you buy has a slight curl to it and should not have effected the jamb if the jamb was shimmed and fastened correctly.


----------

